# Birmingham (UK)



## metrogogo

Welcome to my totally random selection of photographs from the City of Birmingham.


Canals of Birmingham (Namaste) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grand Hotel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham and Baskerville House by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Autumn Leaves at St Phillip's Place by metrogogo, on Flickr


Autumn Leaves by metrogogo, on Flickr


Temple Point, BT Tower and Colmore Gate by metrogogo, on Flickr


54 Hagley Road by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Birmingham :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Good to see you on this side of the forum. Good shots, metro.


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you for your kind comments christos-greece and paul62.

The second installment of my wandering around Birmingham.


Elton John Add by metrogogo, on Flickr


Resorts World/Genting Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eastside City Park by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eastside City Park by metrogogo, on Flickr


One Colmore Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Alpha Tower Reflected in the Hyatt Regency Hotel Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hyatt Regency by metrogogo, on Flickr


Alpha Tower Reflected in the Hyatt Regency Hotel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Red and Yellow and Blue and Green by metrogogo, on Flickr


Walking the White Line by metrogogo, on Flickr


Beetham Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


City Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Excellent architecture pics. Hope to see more. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics in Birmingham.


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you skymantle and diddyD.


Birmingham Town Hall Paradise Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Central HSBC HQ and Holiday Inn Express by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Repertory Theatre by metrogogo, on Flickr


Charlotte Street and St Paul's Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Paul's Square and Mary Ann Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Paul's Square and Ludgate Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


Ludgate Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Philip's Churchyard by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you diddyD.

Hall of Memory and Alpha tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Aston University Graduation Day 21/07/16 by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Three Engineers by metrogogo, on Flickr

Baskerville House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Great Western Arcade by metrogogo, on Flickr

Temple Point Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Tram Testing by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr

Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Colmore Gate Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr

For Your Eyes Only by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Birmingham :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks christos-greece.


For Your Eyes only by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Tramway Extension Colmore Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Chad's Cathedral Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Square Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Big Bubble by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paddington Bound by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brum Snapped by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bishop Gore by metrogogo, on Flickr


Just Cruising by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Another selection of Photographs from the City of Birmingham UK.


Selfridges in the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Street Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Colmore Building Birmingham UK by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lloyd House Police HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr


Electric Cinema by metrogogo, on Flickr


Temple Point by metrogogo, on Flickr


Apple Store Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Stephenson Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Way Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Welcome back to another selection of images from Birmingham.


Eastside City Gardens Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eastside City Gardens Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flying Scotsman 60103 Tyseley Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


No.1 Eastside Locks by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brindleyplace by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Gate by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Gate by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pavement Cafe by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Snow Hill Tram Stop Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Smallbrook Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Smallbrook Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Nat West Bank Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Alpha Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Alpha Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful in all ways...and neat designs for both the old and new architecture.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great city and very nice pictures!


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you capricorn2000 and Gratteciel for your kind comments.

Welcome back to Birmingham where we start with a photo of the bronze statue of Admiral Nelson, along with a back drop of the iconic Selfridges Department Store. 


Admiral Nelson in the Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


City Street Scene by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Square House and the Iron Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


Digbeth Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Orion Building Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hyatt Regency Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Quayside Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Another look around Birmingham, starting with the Council House home to the largest local authority in Europe.


Birmingham Council House by metrogogo, on Flickr


James Watt and The Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Love Locks by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas St Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Basin and the Hyatt Regency Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Plaza Nitenite Hotel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Awesome pictures thank you!
Birmingham has so much potential. Do think as mentioned by others a 'big dig' initiative as seen in Boston should be implemented, making pedestrian king and freeing up further development opportunities which the city can certainly sustain. 
Thanks Metrogogo - good to see Brummie representation


----------



## metrogogo

I can't see anything like the Boston Big Dig happening in Birmingham in the foreseeable future, simply because getting money from the government to fund infrastructure projects of this magnitude is nigh impossible, fortunately, we already have the Queensway Tunnels running underneath the city centre which diverts traffic underneath the city instead of the busy streets above.

High Speed Rail 2 will be a massive opportunity for the city, where huge areas around Curzon Street HS2 railway Station in Digbeth will be redeveloped, a government Regeneration Agency has already been set up.


----------



## apinamies

I hope I won't offend, but I've heard that Birmingham is quite ugly city. However in these photos I can see that Birmingham does have many classical style buildings too and most modern ones seems to be Basic style buildings rather than pseudo-artistic ones which usually are so so ugly and awkward to see.


----------



## metrogogo

No offence taken apinamies, Birmingham is an industrial city and is often quoted as a City of a Thousand Trades, in the 18th Century many miles of canals were cut through the city to bring in raw materials to the Hundreds, if not Thousands of factories that were scattered throughout the city, finished products were then shipped out on the canals.

Then in the 19th Century, the Railways arrived following the same routes as the canals criss-crossing the city from all over the UK, and that's how it is today, Tens of Thousands of passengers pass through the city every day and what they see from the train is an industrial landscape that doesn't look very pleasing. it's only when people actually visit the city that their perceptions of the city change.

In the past, the government has stifled Birmingham's growth by passing laws to the city's detriment here is a link to a shortened article on how to Kill a City.

https://www.economist.com/blogs/blighty/2013/05/birmingham 

Another good read about the history of Birmingham is this link about Birmingham from Wikipedia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birmingham

some good reviews from the Boston Globe and The New York Times.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/magazin...-for-travel/I3mKiZEjh9HdG2tOyA5UjM/story.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/29/travel/36-hours-birmingham-england.html

A view if Birmingham that many people don't recognise has Birmingham.


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice reflections on the canal.


----------



## metrogogo

Another selection of photographs from Birmingham UK.


Gt Charles Street Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gt Charles Street Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Frankfurt Xmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Frankfurt Xmas Market 2014 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Swingers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shakespeare Express by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floozie in the Jacuzzi by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floozie in the Jacuzzi by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floozie in the Jacuzzi by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

All Hands on Deck by metrogogo, on Flickr


Ducksville by metrogogo, on Flickr


Catching the Bus by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Budgie Barge by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham gets Gold by metrogogo, on Flickr


Live at the Library of Birmingham. 2014 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brindley Place Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Piccadilly Arcade Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The ICC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

The First photo in Today's update from Birmingham shows Two traditional British telephone booths, seen on Moor Street Railway Station.


Talk Talk by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mime Artist by metrogogo, on Flickr


Chiltern Railways Class 82-82303 DVT by metrogogo, on Flickr


City of Colours by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Law Courts and the former Methodist Central Hall by metrogogo, on Flick


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Perrott's Folly by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centre City Tower and Beetham Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great set of urban pictures! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Striking images from an underappreciated city!


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you Benonie and Why-Why.

First photo up is a view of the Old Canal Turn, Four canals meet at this junction on the left is the Birmingham and Worcester canal, to the left of the cast iron roving bridge is the Old Birmingham Main Line Loop Canal, top right is the New Main Line Canal and to the bottom right The Birmingham and Fazeley Canal.

The island in the canal was built during World War 2, as a flood defence measure in the event of the canals receiving bomb damage, gates attached to the island could be closed-off to preserve the water and to stop it all draining away.


Old Canal Turn Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mural and Green Living Wall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Watching the Parade by metrogogo, on Flickr


Constitution Hill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gt Charles Street, Queensway Tunnels. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gt Charles Street, Queensway Tunnels by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Rotunda and Green Living Wall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Excellent showcase. Birmingham has surprised me. :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, skymantle and paul62.:cheers:

The first image up is a zoomed in shot from about five miles away and features the Joseph Chamberlain Clocktower, at the University of Birmingham.

Click to read more from Wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Chamberlain_Memorial_Clock_Tower


Chamberlain Clock Tower Birmingham University by metrogogo, on Flickr

Another zoomed in shot of the city skyline this time from about 10 Miles out from the city centre.


Birmingham City Centre Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr

One of 4 statues that adorn the Hall of Memory in Centenary Square the statue depicts the role of the Women's Services in WW1.


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Secret Garden at the Library of Birmingham.


Secret Garden at the Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The top terrace on the Library of Birmingham is where the photo above was taken from.


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Cannon Street leading down to New Street which is one of Birmingham's main shopping Streets.


Back Streets of Birmingham Cannon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally a shot of Corporation Street, which at the time of taking the photo was very busy with construction workers laying tramway tracks for the tram extension.


Corporation Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

paul62 :cheers:

Another selection of random images from around Birmingham.


Caffe Nero Temple Row West Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro and Chiltern Railways by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floozie in the Jacuzzi by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floating Market Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trolley Dollies by metrogogo, on Flickr


Five Ways Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


William Sturge and No 1 Hagley Road by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cobalt Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eastside City Park Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Rockers Never Die. by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Green Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Cannon street looks lovely.

Birmingham’s canals are a great feature, and well looked after too.


----------



## Brum Knows Best

metrogogo, mate you are doing a grate job showcasing Brum in this Thread, thank you


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! nice photos, stunning architecture kay:


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you for the comments openlyjane, Brum Knows Best and Romashka01.:cheers:


Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


All-bar-One Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edmunds Bar and Lounge Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hotel La Tour Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Spotted at the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brindley Place and Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics^


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks diddyD. 


Brindley Place Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


International Conference Centre Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Hagley Road by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Railways of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Resorts World/Genting Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Barclaycard Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Transport Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro Urbos3 Tram No 35 Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Great thread! Birmingham look lovely, magnificat pictures :applause:


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you for your kind comments and likes christos-greece, General Electric, paul62, Why-Why and cyril sneer. Cheers :cheers:

The next set of photographs is either on or around the Library of Birmingham.


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Secret Garden at the Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

The Library of Birmingham (Above) replaced the old Central Library (below) sadly, for many people who loved this John Madin designed brutalist Ziggurat, they failed in an attempt to save it from demolition.


The Old Central Lending Library by metrogogo, on Flickr

Demolition photos.


Demolition of Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise Lost by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise Demolished by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Demolition of Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Demolition of Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally back to the happier times during the Birmingham Artsfest celebrations.

Remembering Birmingham's Central Library by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Too bad they demolished this great example of brutalist architecture... 

But the new one is looking great and colorful. And its elegant neighbor reminds me of the Pirelli-tower in Milano.


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting comparison between libraries, metrogogo. The new one is certainly cheerier than the old (I'm no fan of brutalism). But as with the old one, you'd never guess that the new one was a library from its external appearance. Perhaps that's because these days no one's really sure what a library is for.


----------



## metrogogo

Benonie said:


> Too bad they demolished this great example of brutalist architecture...
> 
> But the new one is looking great and colourful. And its elegant neighbour reminds me of the Pirelli-tower in Milano.
> 
> Benonie, you are indeed right Alpha Tower was inspired by The Pirelli Tower in Milan.





Why-Why said:


> Very interesting comparison between libraries, metrogogo. The new one is certainly cheerier than the old (I'm no fan of brutalism). But as with the old one, you'd never guess that the new one was a library from its external appearance. Perhaps that's because these days no one's really sure what a library is for.


Why-Why, I understand your sentiments, the Library of Birmingham is much more than a lending library it houses the Shakespeare Memorial Library, the Brasshouse Language Centre, a small theatre as well as being physically connected to the Birmingham Repertory Theatre and so much more as well.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to Benonie, paul62, diddyD and Why-Why.

More randomly selected photographs from Birmingham. 


Hurst Street / Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline viewed from Goldon Hillock Rd/Poets Corner by metrogogo, on Flickr


Corporation Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shakespeare Express Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


All the Fun of the Fair by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, all round to AbidM, diddyD, cyril sneer, Why-Why, capricorn2000 :cheers:
A good way to start the day is breakfast on the breakfast barge.

All Aboard for Breakfast by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro Urbos3 Trams Nos 37 and 20 Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


German Christmas Market Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Look Out by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snow Hill 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snow Hill 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snow Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


BT Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos! kay: especially like _Library of Birmingham, Victoria Square, Urbos3 Trams _


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks go to paul62, Why-Why, Romashka01 and diddyD for their kind comments and likes.:cheers:


Sunny Side of the Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Moor Street Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Royal P/H and 45 Cornwall Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sacks of Potatoes by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mailbox Shopping Mall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Thom's Peace Garden Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Peace Garden Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Chad's Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


2885 at Moor St Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates about Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to paul62, christos-greece cyril sneer, Why-Why, skymantle, AbidM. Cheers guys. :cheers:


Selfridges Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Eastside City Park/Curzon St Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Canals by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Line Loop Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Main Line Canal and Old Line Loop Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice canal shots!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to Romashka01, cyril sneer, Why-Why, AbidM and fot likes and comments. :cheers:


Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams and Trains Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Steet Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Law Courts Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Smoking Narrowboats by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics☝


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks go to diddyD and Why-Why. :cheers:

The Roman Catholic Metropolitan Cathedral of St Chad.


Saint Chad's Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr

The district of Digbeth.


Birmingham Coach Station by metrogogo, on Flickr

St Martins-in-the-Bull Ring and Selfridges Department Store.


Selfridges and St Martins Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr

Zoomed in shot of the iconic Selfridges.


Selfridges Birmingham UK by metrogogo, on Flickr

Still in the Bull Ring with one of the many eateries that can be found in this location.


Eating Out by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally, a shot of a Wolverhampton bound tram on Stephenson Place, so named after the great railway engineer George Stephenson.


Stephenson Place Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Very attractive trams! But I can't decide about that Selfridge's store. It photographs well, but seems at odds with its location. Does it really have no windows?


----------



## metrogogo

Why-Why said:


> Very attractive trams! But I can't decide about that Selfridge's store. It photographs well, but seems at odds with its location. Does it really have no windows?


I think it's safe to say it has only one true window that lets you see inside the store, the top window in the photo below, the rest act as entrances and exits.


Selfridges Birmingham UK by metrogogo, on Flickr

In the next photo, you can see two entrances/exits the one on the bottom right is a coffee shop, they are on two levels due to the steep slope Selfridges is built on.


Selfridges and the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr



Selfridges Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Also, the main entrances are situated inside the Bullring Shopping Mall.


Selfridges in the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr

These are on levels two and Three, the top balcony is a high-end restaurant.


Selfridges in the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr 

And to end with a quick glimpse inside Selfridges.

Escalating Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to why-why, baerd and AbidM for comments and likes.

Former Bank of England banking hall and offices on Temple Row.


St Philips Chambers and Bank House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bank House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

A low Sun in the late evening is seen reflected in the office buildings and copper overhead wires and also the tramway and railway tracks.


Sunset Glare by metrogogo, on Flickr

Library of Birmingham seen from between the fluted columns of the former Birmingham Municipal Bank.


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Newhall Street in the business district.


Newhall Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The momentous task of cleaning 15,000 anodised aluminium discs on the Selfridges Building.


Selfridge's Swingers by metrogogo, on Flickr

Temple Point and Colmore Gate office building on Bull Street.


Bull Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr 

The Wesleyan Insurance Headquarters on Colmore Square.


The Wesleyan Building Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Merry Christmas Everyone from Birmingham*


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birminghams German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr

And Finally.... Birmingham's very own Snow Queen.


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

What an interesting-looking city! I know this is going to sound stupid, but I'm surprised there are so many new buildings downtown!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the Selfridges tour. I love that "Sunset Glare" pic. Nice to see you've had some snow too. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos from snowy Birmingham! 
Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you all for the likes and comments always appreciated. :cheers:

Late afternoon on Christmas Eve a tram glides past the dazzling display of Christmas lights on the House of Frazer department store.


Birmingham Tram on Corporation Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Four well known and iconic buildings captured in One-shot, from left to right they are BT Tower, (British Telecoms) The Rotunda, St Martins in the Bull Ring and Selfridges.


Selfridges and the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr 

A quirky shot of The Qube a 25-storey multi-functional building comprising 135 apartments, hotel, offices and restaurants, it looks like a plane has been launched from the rooftop restaurant.


Launch Pad by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Ikon Gallery is an English gallery of contemporary art, located in Brindleyplace, Birmingham. It is housed in the Grade II listed, neo-gothic former Oozells Street Board School, designed by John Henry Chamberlain in 1877.


The Ikon Gallery and Oozells Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Street view of Hagley Road seen from a supermarket restaurant.


Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

This photo has been turned on its side so you can easily read the name of the Library of Birmingham sign, in the upright position its difficult to see or read the sign.


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Wall art on the side of the YMCA building situated on a street called Old Snow Hill.


Wall Art by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Canal Navigations (BCN) Old Main Line canal.


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr 

A mischievous wag has tied a scarf around the neck of the statue of the first Bishop of Birmingham in order to keep in warm.:lol:


Winter Woolies by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

:cheers: to AbidM, skymantle, Romashka01, Why-Why and VITESKI RED ZMAJA for all your comments and likes.

Back on the streets of Brum, we can see a tram departing the Bull St Tram Stop for Wolverhampton.


Birmingham, Bull Street Tram Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr

Two cyclists take a break on an original cast-iron Roving Bridge above a canal, Roving Bridges enabled horses that towed barges and narrowboats along the canals to cross from one towpath to another.


Barclaycard Arena now renamed Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Lewis Building and memorial to a famous Birmingham born comedian Tony Hancock.


The Lewis Building (refurbishment) by metrogogo, on Flickr

The old General Post-office taken from a side street ( Pinfold Street) the phone booths have been removed to make way for the next tramway extension.


Post Office Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The city prides itself on the abundance of floral displays, these hanging baskets can be seen on Victoria Square.


Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Another street scene with a floral display this time on Colmore Row.


Passing Through by metrogogo, on Flickr

This pub was renamed the Peaky Blinder after a BBC television series of the same name, they were a ruthless bunch of gangsters and thugs who ruled by fear and intimidation.


Peaky Blinder by metrogogo, on Flickr

A mural dedicated to the memory of assassinated American President John F Kennedy.


John F kennedy Memorial by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally, another look at Anthony Gormley's Ironman, since removed to make way for the next stage of extending the tramway he will be back sometime in 2018 at a new location nearer the Town Hall.


Tower Crane for One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

I love the architecture, urban landscape, trams and your images!


----------



## metrogogo

Benonie, thank you for your kind comments and a happy 2018 to you too.


----------



## metrogogo

Another set of random photographs starting with an interior shot of the Bullring Shopping Mall, look closely at the photo and you can just make out that it was taken through a very fine mesh curtain that was part of a window display.


Bullring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

A welcome coffee break and a view along Smallbrook Queensway seen from the Bullring.


Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

A couple of shots of the Burlington Hotel on New Street.


New Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Lower Temple and New Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Guardian and Iron Man Statues with Alpha Tower acting as a backdrop.


Alien Invasion by metrogogo, on Flickr

This is One of Three information eyes on New Street Railway Station/Grand Central, it's having first clean up shortly after construction finished.


Spotted in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

This Eye is on Stephenson Street.


New Street Railway Station/Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Third of Three.


Eye On Me by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally a photo of Admiral Horatio Nelson. 

This bronze statue was the first publicly funded statue in Birmingham and the first statue of Horatio Nelson in Britain. It was made in 1809 by public subscription of £2,500 by the people of Birmingham following Nelson's visit to the town on 31 August 1802, the year before he sailed against the fleets of Napoleon. The statue was unveiled on 25 October 1809. (text from Wikipedia)


Admiral Nelson and Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Always great pictures! kay:


among my favorites: 
_
New Street Railway Station_

_Admiral Nelson and Selfridges_


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you Why-Why and Romashka01 for your comments and likes, it's always appreciated.


Birmingham Tram No 29 on Stephenson Place by metrogogo, on Flickr


Temple Row West Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's New Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cow on Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr


Suffolk Street Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grand Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Film Set Ready Player One by metrogogo, on Flickr


Council House Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Birmingham :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Again - very nice pics.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to christos-greece, Romashka01, cyril sneer, ellbrown, Why-Why, diddyD and others for your comments and likes. :cheers:

A Virgin Trains Pendolino enters New Street Railway Station, one of the busiest station in the UK.


Virgin Trains Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

This view is from the other end of New Street Station where we can see the reflection of the Rotunda in the new facade of the station.


The Rotunda Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

This area is known as Arena Central a multi-million-pound development scheme which will be home to HSBC banking headquarters.


HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr

One of the features of the HSBC HQ is the cantilevered overhang.


Two Arena Central HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr

Bravissimo, a ladies lingerie shop on Cannon Street.


Bravissimo Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Apple Store on the corner of New Street and Stephenson Place.


Apple Store Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Colmore Row in the business and financial district.


55 Colmore Row and the Grand Hotel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Digbeth looking towards the city centre.


National Express (YX15 OZL) 2221 Tara by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Three Engineers, James Watt, William Murdoch and Matthew Boulton, they played a major roll in the Industrial Revalution in Birmingham.


Pixelated by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

The first photo in today's update is of Birmingham Cathedral, one of the smallest Cathedrals in the UK.


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr

A peek inside reveals the wonderful leaded stained glass windows by Birmingham born pre-Raphaelite artist Sir Edward Burne-Jones.


Birmingham Cathedral of St Philip by metrogogo, on Flickr

More information on Burne-Jones http://www.birminghamcathedral.com/windows/

Roman Catholic Cathedral of St Chad, built by Augustus Welby Pugin, I've never been inside unfortunately so just a couple of photos from the outside.


St Chad's Cathedral Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Metropolitan Cathedral of St Chads by metrogogo, on Flickr

This is a close up aerial Photo I took of a photo on a street poster of New Street Railway Station. Original photographer unknown.


Birmingham 2nd City of Great Britain by metrogogo, on Flickr

Aparthotel Adagio.


Windows 7, 8 and 10 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Trams on Corporation Street.


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flowers in the Rain by metrogogo, on Flickr

Embassy House and Skywalk.


Birmingham Sky Walk by metrogogo, on Flickr

4 Star Hyatt Regency Hotel.


Hyatt Regency Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Up and Down by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bullring In Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lost Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyscrapers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Wicker Bull in the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


So Good They Named It Twice by metrogogo, on Flickr


City View from the Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Can't See Orion for the Trees by metrogogo, on Flickr


Qubed Squared and Crossed by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

:cheers: To Romashka01, Why-Why and AbidM.

The pixilated façade. of the Holiday Inn Express hinting at the Site’s historic connection with the famous ATV television studios.


Holiday Inn Express Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Holiday Inn Express Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Walk on By by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's West-End Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snow Hill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City University by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Burlington Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Burlington Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Millennium Point Car Park by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cambrian Wharf Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Batman on Bull St in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Splendid and diverse architecture! Great update kay:


----------



## metrogogo

Romashka01 said:


> Splendid and diverse architecture! Great update kay:


Thank you Romashka01, I'm pleased that you are able to enjoy the eclectic mix of old & new.


----------



## Benonie

Some splendid urban shots, this is my favourite:


----------



## Why-Why

Love the last two ... Cambrian Wharf and Batman!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, Guys: Romashka01, AbidM, yansa, skymantle, Benonie and Why-Why.

Back to Brum.


Birmingham's Cherry Blossom Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Waterloo Street by metrogogo, on Flickr 


St Paul's Square and Caroline Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


After the Parade by metrogogo, on Flickr


Little Boxes Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Constitution Hill Hampton Street and Summer Lane by metrogogo, on Flickr


The White House by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grosvenor House by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trocadero and The Botonist by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful update, many awesome shots and beautiful places :applause:


----------



## yansa

Superb pics, metrogogo! kay:
One of many favourites:



metrogogo said:


> Black Beauty by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Why-Why said:


> Very interesting shot, metrogogo! Looks like a rip in the space-time continuum:


Sounds like a job for Jean-Luc Picard to solve. :lol:


----------



## Benonie

Lovely updates! This is a very nice shot, cool angle!


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting photos! kay: 

_Black Beauty_ is one of my favorite too.


----------



## metrogogo

To Skopje/Скопје, General Electric, openlyJane, yansa, AbidM, Romashka01, Benonie and Why-Why for all your kind comments and likes, Cheers :cheers:

First up is the Malt House made famous by President Bill Clinton who enjoyed a pint of beer on the balcony overlooking the canal.


The Malt House by metrogogo, on Flickr


London Midland Class 172 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Passing Tram at Temple Point by metrogogo, on Flickr


Guitar Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


Talking Umbrellas by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham New Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Wall Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gibb Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Jurys Inn by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Burlington Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

With thanks to Romashka01, Why-Why, AbidM, WarwickDan.


Waitiing for an Order by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Walk on By by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sounds of the City by metrogogo, on Flickr


Unrequited Serenade by metrogogo, on Flickr


Stepping Down by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Aces High by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Fazeley Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Aces High ... what a character!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## General Electric

I’m delighted :cheers:

Thank you for to share this beautiful pics


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks go to AbidM, yansa, Why-Why, christos-greece, skymantle and General Electric and others for visiting, commenting and liking. Cheers everyone. :cheers:


Bus to the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Queens Corner Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flight of the Seagull by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Party Girls by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Red Nose is like Red Rag to a Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


J R R Tolkien by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pavement Café Birmingham England by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pavement Café Birmingham England by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Buses by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams and Buses of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

A big thank you goes to Skopje/Скопје, General Electric, Warwick Dan and Romashka01 :cheers:

This weeks update starts with a few views of the trams and first up is Black Sabbath's Ozzy Osbourne who was back in his home city to unveil
tram No 37 which was named after is good self.


Birmingham's Midland Metro Tram No 37 Ozzy Osbourne by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Buses and Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mini Wins By a Nose by metrogogo, on Flickr


Down Town Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams in the City Birmingham (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Waiting by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Very nice. Birmingham is cool.


----------



## General Electric

Great tramway shots kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Nice shots, metrogogo! Loved the party girls and burst out laughing at this one:


----------



## streetlegal

metrogogo said:


> This weeks update starts with a few views of the trams and first up is Black Sabbath's Ozzy Osbourne who was back in his home city to unveil tram No 37 which was named after is good self.


Let me guess, "Crazy Train" was being played in the background . . . ?

The new trams are very pleasing on the eye.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

A big thank you to christos-greece streetlegal skymantle, General Electric, Skopje/Скопје, Why-Why and yansa for all your comments and likes. :cheers:


Measuring Up by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cityscape by metrogogo, on Flickr


Blue Mini by metrogogo, on Flickr


Woman on a Wall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Of Towers and Domes by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Central Square Birmingham (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Central Square Birmingham (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Air Ambulance by metrogogo, on Flickr


Baskerville House by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Luv that last set. Do you have any interior pics of the Art Gallery? Again, the architecture from all periods is very impressive. kay:


----------



## metrogogo

skymantle said:


> Luv that last set. Do you have any interior pics of the Art Gallery? Again, the architecture from all periods is very impressive. kay:


Hi skymantle, here's a selection of photos from the Industrial gallery, over the next few days ill search for some more interior views from my collection.

Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery.


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photos - beautiful composition.


----------



## metrogogo

To yansa, paul62, Brum Knows Best, Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01, Why-Why and marlonbasman for all your comments and likes. 


Winter Woolies by metrogogo, on Flickr


Model Shoot by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hyatt Regency and the Birmingham Wheel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cross Country Trains Washwood Heath Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Palm Trees on Moor Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Dining Out Birmingham Style by metrogogo, on Flickr


Down the Middle by metrogogo, on Flickr


Momma's Gonna Buy You A.... by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Snow Hill with Tram No29 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

I'm very impressed by the library pic! kay:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, everyone for visiting.

A small collection of photos from last week-ends Birmingham Pride Parade.


Birmingham Pride 2018 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Pride 2018 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Pride 2018 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Pride by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Pride by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Miss Birmingham smiled for you! 
Nice shots! kay:


----------



## General Electric

metrogogo said:


> Hi General Electric, sadly the Centenary Square now no longer looks anything like the photo, it's had a redesign and is currently being transformed into a new enlarged public square.


Thanks you very much for this precision and picture update kay:

And very beautiful update, you are very talented photographer :applause:
:cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

To Skopje/Скопје, AbidM, yansa and General Electric, thank you all for your likes and nice comments.


Birmingham Snow Hill with Tram No17 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brindley Place Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Wondering Minstrel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Bull Street Tram Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grand Central/New St Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Iron Man Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender Festival by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender Festival by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Street Railway Station and Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


New St Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


Saint Patrick's day Parade 2014 Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, the photo of the New St Railway Station is just amazing!


----------



## Why-Why

^^Yes, indeed! And several other strikingly unusual angles on the Birmingham streetscape.


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking picture, metrogogo! :applause:





metrogogo said:


> New St Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000

nice! lots of interesting photos.


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of excitement about Birmingham, at present. 

Really do like that Selfridges building.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update.


----------



## metrogogo

Many thanks to openlyJane, alexander2000, General Electric, Skopje/Скопје, Why-Why, Romashka01, yansa and paul68 plus others for all your likes and comments.


Cobbled by metrogogo, on Flickr


Fungate Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Stirlings Bar and Grill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Blue Bridge Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Constitution Hill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Phone a Friend by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hand in Hand by metrogogo, on Flickr


Chasing Pigeons by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Clocked In by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice photos, Metrogogo. Birmingham looks great!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics, metrogogo! The second is one of my favourites. kay:


----------



## Romashka01

#154 Excellent photos! especially like _Blue Bridge Birmingham, Chasing Pigeons, Trams Around Birmingham, Clocked In_

:applause:


----------



## metrogogo

To yansa, Skopje/Скопје, AbidM, Gratteciel, streetlegal, Usman ali and Romashka01 thank you for your comments and likes. :cheers:


Imperial Stormtroopers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Warwick Passage Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


London New York Paris Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Micky and Minnie Go to Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Double Take by metrogogo, on Flickr


Ghost by metrogogo, on Flickr


Middle of the Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Red Nose Day by metrogogo, on Flickr


This Big by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Very nice images.


----------



## yansa

You have an excellent eye, metrogogo. Great pic of Selfridges, just to mention 

one favourite! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Many thanks to christos-greece, diddyD, AbidM, yansa, Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01 and others for your comments and likes.

I would like to share with everyone an exciting discovery of what is thought to be the remains of a Roman Road buried in the heart of the city centre, the discovery was made by workers building a tram line extension through the city. Archaeologists have yet to determine its age.


Midland Metro Centenary Square Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Midland Metro Centenary Square Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro Centenary Square Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Continuing with random photos from Birmingham. 


Mind the Gap by metrogogo, on Flickr


Painted Lady by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Guardian of Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trotters on the Tramway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Brindley Place Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Park Regis Hotel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Flowers of Love by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bridge of Flowers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sightseeing by Narrow Boat by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Many favourites, metrogogo, like the Roman Road, "Mind the Gap", the b/w pic,
"Bridge of Flowers"... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

metrogogo said:


> I would like to share with everyone an exciting discovery of what is thought to be the remains of a Roman Road buried in the heart of the city centre, the discovery was made by workers building a tram line extension through the city. Archaeologists have yet to determine its age.[


Wow, that is really great discovery. :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

"Mind the Gap" is my favourite. And do keep us updated on that possible Roman Road. It looks in remarkably good shape.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful shots of a charming city.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks again to yansa, Brum Knows Best, cyril sneer, Skopje/Скопје, Why-Why christos-greece, and MyGeorge for all your comments and likes. Cheers guys :cheers:

Rather disappointingly Archaeologists have confirmed that the so-called Roman Road discovered deep below Victoria Square only dates back -
to the Eighteenth or Nineteenth Century, its still a very interesting find and hopefully more interesting finds will come to light.


Midland Metro Centenary Square Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Back to randon photos from Brum. 


Dragon Boat Racing by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Snowhill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Frolics by metrogogo, on Flickr


Tony Hancock by metrogogo, on Flickr


Welcome To Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lloyd House Police HQ Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lloyd House Police HQ Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Orion Building by metrogogo, on Flickr


Busking in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


British Telecom Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fine update, metrogogo - I especially like your b&w like this one kay:





metrogogo said:


> Orion Building by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

With thanks to AbidM, Skopje/Скопје, yansa, Romashka01 and Why-Why 

Black Sabbath frontman Ozzy Osbourne giving media interviews after being honoured by having a tram named after him.


Midland Metro Tram 37 Ozzy Osbourne by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro Tram 37 Ozzy Osbourne by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Streetcar Named Ozzy Osbourne (Explore) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Austericle Times for Horses by metrogogo, on Flickr


Rhythm of the Drums by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Buskers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Rainy Day for Shopping at Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Columns and Statues by metrogogo, on Flickr


Virgin Pendolino by metrogogo, on Flickr


Costa at the Guild Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Laughing Girl by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing what excavations can uncover....I've actually just returned from Rome itself - and there there are so many, literal, layers of history it is amazing. Work on the city's third metro-line has been held up for a long time because of findings during excavations. Rome has such a burden of care for its relics. I wonder what will become of the roman road in Birmingham?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Fine update, metrogogo, with #169/4, 7 and 12 as my favourites! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

My favourite is the rainy day for shopping!


----------



## metrogogo

openlyJane said:


> Amazing what excavations can uncover....I've actually just returned from Rome itself - and there there are so many, literal, layers of history it is amazing. Work on the city's third metro-line has been held up for a long time because of findings during excavations. Rome has such a burden of care for its relics. I wonder what will become of the roman road in Birmingham?


Rather disappointingly archaeologists have come to the conclusion that it's not a Roman road but a 17-century footpath, even though a couple of miles South the remains of Metchley Roman fort is located on the campus of Birmingham University and to the North Icknield Street can be found in Hockley.

The footpath as now been taken up and put into storage, hopefully, one day it will be put on public display meanwhile work continues to build the tramway.


----------



## metrogogo

Random photos from Birmingham.


Glass Atrium by metrogogo, on Flickr


A bridge To Near by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shaded Pergola by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Grand Central (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Of Canals and Arenas by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Christmas Market. by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham's Christmas Market. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre by metrogogo, on Flickr


Apple Store Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The McLaren Building Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

It's out with pink and in with the Blue with a new livery for the trams.


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Special :applause: for these two, metrogogo! :cheers:





metrogogo said:


> Of Canals and Arenas by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham City Centre by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

yansa said:


> Special :applause: for these two, metrogogo! :cheers:


Thank you yansa for the round of applause.


----------



## Why-Why

I like that Grand Central b & w.


----------



## metrogogo

A big thank you to yansa, Skopje/Скопје, AbidM, Why-Why and Romashka01 for all your comments and likes.

We start off with a look inside the former banking hall of the Midland Bank on New Street, today its home to a flagship Apple Store.


Apple Store Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The McLaren Building one of Birmingham's oldest office blocks.


The McLaren Building Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Party time on the Old Main Line Canal in the city centre.


Barging Around in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Modern apartments in Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter.


Charlotte Street Newhall Square by metrogogo, on Flickr

Looking out over part of the Jewellery Quarter.


Jewellery Quarter by metrogogo, on Flickr

Ornamental windows in a Victorian Redbrick building on Cannon Street.


Windows 3 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Trying to stay dry during a downpour on Cherry Street.


Prototype Umbrella by metrogogo, on Flickr

Busy times at Pret-a-manger at Grand Central.


Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Curzon Street Station is the worlds oldest surviving railway station building and will be incorporated into the new High-Speed railway terminus between London and Birmingham.


Curzon Street Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Alien invasion on the streets of Brum.


Crazy Alien by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

#179 :applause: really interesting pics!


----------



## openlyJane

Such an exciting time for Birmingham. Britain's post -industrial cities have had such a bad reputation; it's good to see them flourishing.


----------



## metrogogo

Spitfire in Suspended Flight by metrogogo, on Flickr


Railways and Skylines by metrogogo, on Flickr


Railways and Skylines by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Town Hall and Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sightseeing at Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Walking the Line by metrogogo, on Flickr


Millennium Point Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Seeing Double by metrogogo, on Flickr


Steelhouse Lane Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Night Wheel by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Superb pics, metrogogo! :applause:
One of my favourites:





metrogogo said:


> Sightseeing at Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

^^Mine too! My goodness, what a weird building!


----------



## metrogogo

To Skopje/Скопје, yansa, Why-Why, cyril sneer, Romashka01and AbidM :cheers:

The Cube Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Snow Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham and Worcester Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Alpha Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Orion Building Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


City View by metrogogo, on Flickr


All that Jazz by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmigham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

AbidM  christos-greece  Skopje/Скопје  :cheers:


Carousel Cappers by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Carousel Cappers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Beetham Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Clydesdale Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cleveland Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Sentinels by metrogogo, on Flickr


Charlie Chaplin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery 2014 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Square Birmingham 2014 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice set, metrogogo. Those views of downtown from above are totally North American. But the canal scenes could only be English.


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely city's characters - like the contrast of old and new architecture, the vibrant streets and those colorful elongated boats on the busy canal.


----------



## Romashka01

Great and varied! kay: I especially like _Carousel Capper_s pics and _''Charlie Chaplin''_


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, metrogogo! kay:
I particularly love the carousel pics.


----------



## metrogogo

To diddyD, AbidM, capricorn2000, cyril sneer, Romashka01, Skopje/Скопје, yansa, WarwickDan, Hart van Zeeland and Why-Why thanks to all who visited, liked and commented 


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Tunnel Vision by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shadowmans shadow. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr


Vintage Bentley on New Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


New St Station/Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender Narrow-boat Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender Festival by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender Arts fest by metrogogo, on Flickr


Chiltern Railways at Snow Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez

Really cool. I love the canals!


----------



## yansa

Great update, metrogogo, and I have three favourites. kay:
Do you remember what the woman was singing? 
I could imagine something like "Son of a Preacherman", "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" and "Me and Bobby McGee". 





metrogogo said:


> Shadowmans shadow. by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> New St Station/Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Birmingham Weekender Narrow-boat Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photos and great street performers...


----------



## karlvan

beautiful shots, and lovely city with great modern architecture.


----------



## metrogogo

yansa said:


> Great update, metrogogo, and I have three favourites. kay:
> Do you remember what the woman was singing?
> I could imagine something like "Son of a Preacherman", "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" and "Me and Bobby McGee".


Hello Yansa, I can't recall what she was singing although Karen Carpenter came to mind she plays and sings beautifully and is a delight to watch her perform, I think she could do a great rendition of Nancy Sinatra's "These Boots Were Made for Walking".


Birmingham Weekender Narrow-boat Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Todays photo review starts with a Royal theme when The Queen came to officially open a tramway extension and name a tram after a local councillor who was instrumental in the development of the tramway.


The Queen and Prince Philip in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Queen at a Tram Naming Ceremony by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Queens Police Escort by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Queen and Prince Philip by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Queens Bentley by metrogogo, on Flickr


Royal Birmingham Conservatoire by metrogogo, on Flickr


Waiting for Juliet by metrogogo, on Flickr


Walled In Walkway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Starboard Out Port In by metrogogo, on Flickr


Who You Looking At by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Oozells Loop Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Walk along the Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Ikon Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Hive by metrogogo, on Flickr


Milk Street Digbeth by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hare Krishna by metrogogo, on Flickr


Claton Hotel was Hotel Latour by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shiny Bear by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice, interesting impressions of the Queen opening a tramway extension, metrogogo. kay:
And this is my favourite:





metrogogo said:


> Walled In Walkway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Really good set! "Walled in Walkway" is my favourite too.


----------



## capricorn2000

metrogogo said:


> The Queen at a Tram Naming Ceremony by metrogogo, on Flickr


what a lovely photo! I can see a harmony of colors here - the Queen's dress, her unbrella, the bus behind and the "tram" sign.
BTW, what's the make of that elegant car?


----------



## metrogogo

The Queens Car is a Bentley, officially the Bentley State Limousine it comes with a twin-turbocharged Rolls-Royce 6.75-litre V8 engine which has been modified from Bentley's Arnage R version and is thought to be able to reach a maximum speed of 130 mph (210 km/h, the car is estimated to be worth a cool £10 Million GBP.


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you to AbidM, yansa, Skopje/Скопје, Hart van Zeeland, WarwickDan, Why-Why, and capricorn2000 for all your comments and likes.


Walking up that Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Undecided by metrogogo, on Flickr


chaophraya Thai Restaurant by metrogogo, on Flickr


Different Slant by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Broad Street Walk of Fame Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Metalic Blue by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Look Birmingham Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Golden Boys by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Interesting and beautiful shots, metrogogo! kay:
The last one has something special with it's contrast.


----------



## Romashka01

_'The Golden Boys' _ who are they? 

Great set! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

The Three Admirers by metrogogo, on Flickr



Boulton, Watt and Murdoch, nicknamed 'The Golden Boys' or 'The Carpet Salesmen' or, as I like to call them "The Three Engineers" is an incredible golden" statue.

The three men pioneered the industrial revolution in late 18th century England. James Watt's improvements to the steam engine and William Murdoch's invention of gas lighting have made them famous throughout the world. Matthew Boulton, entrepreneur and industrialist, harnessed their talents in a company that made everything from tableware and copper coinage to steam engines. His home, Soho House, is now a museum.

The gilded bronze statue of the 3 engineers Matthew Boulton, James Watt and William Murdoch by William Bloye and Raymond Forbes-Kings stands on a plinth of Portland stone, on Broad Street in Birmingham, England.


It is known locally as The Three Engineers, also, The Golden Boys after its colour, or The Carpet Salesmen after the partially rolled-up plan of a steam engine which they are examining. They were most famous for improving and developing the steam engine.


Sponsored by a £8,000 bequest from Richard Wheatley in 1939, and £7,500 from the City Council, it was unveiled in 1956, from preliminary designs drawn up in 1938.


The statue was restored and re-gilded and replaced in its old position in September 2006, presently the statue has been removed to allow for the construction of a tram stop, it will be re-located nearby when construction work is completed.


The Golden Boys by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful! like the city level shots.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to Skopje/Скопје, AbidM, Hart van Zeeland, yansa, christos-greece, WarwickDan, Why-Why, charliewong90, Romashka01, and Puinkabouter for your comments and likes.


Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr 


The Canal House by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Canal House by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canal Island by metrogogo, on Flickr


Maria goes to Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Ikon Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mexican Street Food in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Many wonderful reflections in the water, metrogogo! :applause:
And I love this one:





metrogogo said:


> The Canal House by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Puinkabouter

Lovely canal. Is the water clean(ish)?

I've never been to Birmingham, but in Manchester (a city of similar size and history I reckon) I was shocked at how much garbage was floating around in the Rochdale Canal, and how smelly the water was.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

yansa said:


> Many wonderful reflections in the water, metrogogo! :applause:
> And I love this one:



The Canal House by metrogogo, on Flickr

The Canal House is a pub/restaurant and was originally called the James Brindley named after the engineer who built some of the canals in the city.



Puinkabouter said:


> Lovely canal. Is the water clean(ish)?
> 
> The Canals and Rivers Trust formally British Waterways do a very good job in keeping the canals clean, as for the actual purity of the water I can't say but basically its rain and spring water that's collected into a huge reservoir located just outside the city centre.
> 
> 
> In the Net by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Canals and River Trust Aquarius by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> I've never been to Birmingham, but in Manchester (a city of similar size and history I reckon) I was shocked at how much garbage was floating around in the Rochdale Canal, and how smelly the water was.


For the record Birmingham with a population of 1.1 Million is over twice the size of Manchester with a population of just over half a million, although both cities played important roles in the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Why-Why

Very fine canal shots. My favourite is the one of the Tap & Spile. (I had to look up that last word.)


----------



## metrogogo

Why-Why said:


> Very fine canal shots. My favourite is the one of the Tap & Spile. (I had to look up that last word.)


me too, although I thought I knew what it meant I googled it to find out.


----------



## metrogogo

To yansa, Skopje/Скопје, AbidM, christos-greece, Romashka01, cyril sneer, Why-Why,and Puinkabouter for your comments and likes.

Starting off with a few shots of Edgbaston Reservoir which keeps the canals in central Birmingham topped up with water.


Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Bartley Green Reservoir 10 miles out from the City Centre.


Birmingham West -end Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Oh Maria by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Patrick's Day Parade 2014 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Big Brum by metrogogo, on Flickr


Googled by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bella Italia by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Weekender by metrogogo, on Flickr


The River Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Two of many favourites, metrogogo. Lovely dancing people in the street! 





metrogogo said:


> Oh Maria by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo updates, I like those canal shots and that gilded statues of 3 men.

Mmmm, those 3 seniors looking up, I'm thinking might be the 3 incarnates of the statues - just toying with that -




metrogogo said:


> The Three Admirers by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Boulton, Watt and Murdoch, nicknamed 'The Golden Boys' or 'The Carpet Salesmen' or, as I like to call them "The Three Engineers" is an incredible golden" statue.


----------



## 916646

Bank II development. 102m. 33fl feat. BT Tower


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to yansa, Skopje/Скопје, paul62, Romashka01, Why-Why, christos-greece, Dr.Luay, Hart van Zeeland, Gratteciel, capricorn2000, WarwickDan, and PerpetualBrum for visiting.


Hall of Memory and the Big Wheel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Banana's, Orange's and Apple's Too by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grand Central/New St Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Swingers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bubble Blowing by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


jurys Inn by metrogogo, on Flickr


Orian Building by metrogogo, on Flickr


Perrott's Folly by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bank House by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pop World by metrogogo, on Flickr


Street Crossing by metrogogo, on Flickr


Drummers Drumming by metrogogo, on Flickr


Busker Busking by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Superb pics like always, metrogogo! kay:
Especially love the African musicians!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to yansa, Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01, and Hart van Zeeland for comments and likes. 




yansa said:


> Superb pics like always, metrogogo! kay:
> Especially love the African musicians!


Me too, especially the drummers they are a delight to watch and listen too.

Another selection of random photos from Birmingham starting with a couple of photos of students from Aston University after their graduation ceremony.


Aston University Graduation Day by metrogogo, on Flickr


Aston University Graduation Day 21/07/16 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Tram and Taxi by metrogogo, on Flickr


Who You Gonna Call? Ghostbusters by metrogogo, on Flickr


Battleships and Bus Stops by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gathering at the Round Table by metrogogo, on Flickr


Central Square Birmingham England by metrogogo, on Flickr


Midland Metro Tram 37 Ozzy Osbourne by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Green Man at the Custard Factory. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grande Carroussel de Maastricht by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges Bullring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham's Buskers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Morrisons Cafe by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's German Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very interesting building.



>


----------



## yansa

Ozzy! kay:


Great reflection:



metrogogo said:


> Selfridges Bullring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, everyone for your comments and likes :cheers:


Hard A Port by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bus trip to California by metrogogo, on Flickr


Balloon Man New St by metrogogo, on Flickr


Horse Fair Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Alpha Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Iron Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Study in Ripped Jeans Technology by metrogogo, on Flickr


HP Sauce Aston Cross by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham School of Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


Diplodocus by metrogogo, on Flickr


Diplodocus by metrogogo, on Flickr


Diplodocus by metrogogo, on Flickr

Diplodocus by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000

this city has lots of charm - love the iconic modern structures.


----------



## openlyJane

Is there really such a suburb of _California_ ( bus route) in Birmingham - or is that a little joke? Harborne is nice, but........


----------



## Why-Why

Nice variety of quirky shots! I particularly like the canal scenes and the battleship in the bus stop.


----------



## metrogogo

alexander2000 said:


> this city has lots of charm - love the iconic modern structures.


Thank you, Alexander.



openlyJane said:


> Is there really such a suburb of _California_ ( bus route) in Birmingham - or is that a little joke? Harborne is nice, but........


Yes, absolutely. here's a link to Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California,_Birmingham



Why-Why said:


> Nice variety of quirky shots! I particularly like the canal scenes and the battleship in the bus stop.


Its a Royal Navy recruitment poster, the ship is probably HMS Daring a Type 45 Destroyer which is affiliated to the city.



Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges Selfie by metrogogo, on Flickr


Resorts World at the NEC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Water Feature Aston University Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sacks of Potatoes by metrogogo, on Flickr


Follow the yellow.... by metrogogo, on Flickr


55 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


My Rock by metrogogo, on Flickr


Walking the Dog and Duck by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's West End Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eye On Me by metrogogo, on Flickr


Beetham Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


Vapers Smog by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pinch Her Toes by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

What a lively city and great photos!


----------



## yansa

Great shots, metrogogo! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Skopje/Скопје  openlyJane  Gratteciel  yansa  christos-greece  Why-Why  :cheers:


New Friends by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paintings for Sale by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridge's & Co by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Johns Church Ladywood Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Great Western Arcade Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Electric Blue by metrogogo, on Flickr


Iron and Water by metrogogo, on Flickr


Digbeth by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bennetts Hill Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great pics, metrogogo - particularly love these big dogs! kay:



metrogogo said:


> New Friends by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

yansa  Why-Why  WarwickDan  :cheers:



yansa said:


> Great pics, metrogogo - particularly love these big dogs! kay:


Me too, although I have absolutely no idea what breed they are, hopefully, someone will come along and identify them.

More random photographs from Birmingham.

Home and Away by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Canal Turn Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


London Midland Warwick Road Girder Bridge by metrogogo, on Flickr


Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Keep Calm and Learn English by metrogogo, on Flickr


Iron Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


Red Tractor by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cafe Life by metrogogo, on Flickr


Jewellery Quarter Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Guardian and the Girl by metrogogo, on Flickr


Coordinated by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice new pics, metrogogo! kay:
The dogs we saw could be "Kaukasischer Owtscharka", but I'm not sure.
We need a dog expert.


----------



## skylark

Wow! lovely photos of a nice and vibrant city.


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## metrogogo

capricorn2000 said:


> quite interesting and vibrant city as always.
> BTW, that wrapping of tree trucks with red cloth an expression of some artists?
> That reminds me of the couple artists named Christo and Jeanne-Claude who wrapped
> the whole Reichstag in Berlin at some point and the Pont_Neuf Bridge in Paris in mid 80's.


Wrapping the trees in Red sheets was part of the Chinese New Year celebrations 2019 is the year of the Pig, In Chinese culture, Red is a symbol of happiness and good luck.


Wrapped in Red by metrogogo, on Flickr


Dressed in Red by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Bull with a Dragons Head in the Year of the Pig by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Another great set! Queensway House ... I'm lost for words ...


----------



## DWest

beautiful photos indeed...nice city.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, everyone for visiting especially those who left comments and likes. :cheers:


New Street Signal Box. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Anthony Gormley's Iron Man Statue by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lunch Point by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


 by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Line Loop Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sitting and Standing on Thin Air by metrogogo, on Flickr


Blind Justice by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Pig and Tail by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Pics from a talented photographer! :applause:
The last one is my favourite!


----------



## capricorn2000

the city exudes a different charm and I like that cluster of contemporary buildings.


----------



## metrogogo

A walk around the secret garden laid out on the 7th-floor terrace of the Library of Birmingham.


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Blue Balloon by metrogogo, on Flickr


A Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

One of many favourites, metrogogo! :applause:



metrogogo said:


> The Secret Garden by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing last set!


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely garden!


----------



## Romashka01

'The Secret Garden' kay: Beautiful pictures!


----------



## skymantle

Great updates Metrogogo. The Pig & Tail is a gorgeous edwardian-era building I have to say. :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

AbidM,:cheers: yansa,:cheers: Skopje/Скопје,:cheers: Gratteciel,:cheers: Why-Why,:cheers: Dr.Luay,::cheers: WarwickDan,::cheers: Romashka01,:cheers: skymantle,:cheers: paul62.:cheers:


BBC Two Television Promoting Peaky Blinders by metrogogo, on Flickr


Leaning to the Left by metrogogo, on Flickr


Floozie in the Jacuzzi by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shakespeare Express Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Snow Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


Waterbus on the BCN by metrogogo, on Flickr


Red Bulls Charge Around the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


19 Cornwall Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful shots, love this city.


----------



## yansa

Great update, metrogogo! 

This pic for me is outstanding! :applause:



metrogogo said:


> Birmingham Snow Hill by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Big thank you to yansa, christos-greece, MyGeorge, paul62, AbidM, Skopje/Скопје, cyril sneer, Gratteciel, Hart van ZeelandAnd and Why-Why for all your comments and likes.

The Knife Angel is a national monument to all those who are affected by knife crime, the 27ft (8m) Knife Angel sculpture is made from 100,000 blades handed into police from across the country. It was unveiled in 2017 and has been seen in Liverpool, Hull, Coventry and now Birmingham.


The Knife Angel by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Knife Angel Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Knife Angel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Google Map Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eden Place by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Baguette Boys by metrogogo, on Flickr


In The Pink by metrogogo, on Flickr


Back to Backs (Housing) Hurst Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


You like Potato and I like Potahto by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting photos! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new set, Metrogogo! Thank you.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, like those spring flowers in a gray atmospheric background...
love the street scenes of the city.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! The new railway station. Very adventurous.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham; well done :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to openlyJane, christos-greece, Skopje/Скопје, Why-Why, Romashka01 and WarwickDan for comments and likes. :cheers:


Gas Street Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Mailbox Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Waiting for his Master by metrogogo, on Flickr


Taylor and Challen Ghost Sign by metrogogo, on Flickr


His Little Corner of the World by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Blue Tram by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flick


Birmingham Skyline from Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr



Waiting for the Call that Never Comes by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I like "His Little Corner of the World." Great shot.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done once again :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

The golden temple(?) in the distance looks amazing.


----------



## metrogogo

skymantle said:


> The golden temple(?) in the distance looks amazing.


Thanks, skymantle it's a Buddhist Vihara, a meeting place for Buddhist monks.


Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline from Edgbaston Reservoir. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Law Court's Methodist Central Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Secret Garden in the Sky by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bluebird by metrogogo, on Flickr


Railways in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Across: Girl on a Cabinet by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Nice Chinese palm trees!


----------



## yansa

Great set, metrogogo, I love "The secret garden in the sky"! :applause:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to all who commented and liked: christos-greece, Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01, AbidM, skymantle, cyril sneer, Why-Why, yansa, Gratteciel and Hart van Zeeland. :cheers:


Something for the Summer by metrogogo, on Flickr


Tangoed Transport by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Stephenson Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pedal Power by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Buskers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Metropolitan Cathedral of St Chads by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victoria Law Courts and Central Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Minories by metrogogo, on Flickr


Dogs Afloat by metrogogo, on Flickr


Dogs Afloat by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful shots. Traditional ice cream in a traditional vehicle. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates including the black-white ones :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks once again everyone for visiting. :cheers: 


Moor Street Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Guitars Man by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Old Fire Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shouting from the Rooftops by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Corporation Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham New Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Top Deck Photography by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Great urban shots! :applause: #391/2 - very cool transport


----------



## yansa

Great updates, metrogogo - many favourites (the dogs on board kay!


----------



## Why-Why

Very creative set, as always. I especially like Tangoed Transport and the b & w buskers.


----------



## VelezVelez

Totally surprised by the Buddhist Vihara. Not many cities have that outside Asia.


----------



## Nightsky

Great pics! Birmingham is really underrated, I visited only some years ago and there are already new highrise buildings popping up. Great change of Centenary Square, that was already great then! Really liked Brum.


----------



## metrogogo

With thanks to Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01, Gratteciel, Bear Would Ian, yansa, AbidM, Why-Why, Hart van Zeeland, cyril sneer, skymantle, VelezVelez and Nightsky for all your likes and comments.


Rickshaw by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Morning Mist at Pendigo Lake by metrogogo, on Flickr


Proud Lion by metrogogo, on Flickr


Morning Mist by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Duck Flotilla by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hogwarts Express by metrogogo, on Flickr


Work in Progress by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Wildlife Heron Watch by metrogogo, on Flickr


Modern British Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


Millennium Point Car Park by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square | HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Narrow Boats and Broad Boats by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square | HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr


New St Railway Station / Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


John Lewis Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Old line Loop Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


Fashion Guru In and On the Green by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set!
The photo with the reflection of the clouds in the channel is really beautiful.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice city centre images.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks folks for your comments and likes, cyril sneer, Gratteciel, diddyD, Hart van Zeeland, Romashka01 and WarwickDan. 


Aston University Students Union by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Chad's Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lansdowne House with William Sturge by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canal Life by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Spot the Missing Disc by metrogogo, on Flickr


Apex Graffiti by metrogogo, on Flickr


Digbeth Police Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square | HSBC UK by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hen and Chickens by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, metrogogo and well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Excellent shots (and captions) as always. My favourites are the first Morning Mist and Apex Graffiti.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, everyone for your comments and likes and also to everyone who visited.:cheers:


Pelican Works Great Hampton Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


BBC TWO Promoting Peaky Blinders by metrogogo, on Flickr


BBC TWO Promoting Peaky Blinders by metrogogo, on Flickr


BBC TWO Promoting Peaky Blinders by metrogogo, on Flickr


Choppy Waters by metrogogo, on Flickr

Its Pouring Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Old Canal Turn by metrogogo, on Flickr


Emma by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Moor Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Yes We Are by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eden Place by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Waiting by metrogogo, on Flickr


National Express West Midlands 2094 BX12 DCZ by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## Romashka01

:applause:
Always great photos! This time, my favorites - ''You Are Gifted - yes, we are",_ 'Trams in Birmingham'_ and 'Emma' (who is she?)


----------



## metrogogo

Romashka01 said:


> :applause:
> Always great photos! This time, my favorites - ''You Are Gifted - yes, we are",_ 'Trams in Birmingham'_ and 'Emma' (who is she?)


Emma is part of what turned out to be a rather controversial statue because it didn't include a Father figure, its name is A Real Birmingham Family. 

A Real Birmingham Family is a public artwork and sculpture by Gillian Wearing, cast in bronze, and erected in Centenary Square, outside the Library of Birmingham, England, on 30 October 2014.

It depicts two local sisters, each single mothers called Roma and Emma Jones, with their two children; Roma's son Kyan and Emma's son Shaye. Emma is depicted as pregnant with a second son, Isaac, who was born before the sculpture was unveiled. A small plaque laid on the ground in front of the work describes it.

In a process begun in 2011, and coordinated by the city's Ikon Art Gallery, nominations for a "real" local family to model for the sculpture were invited. The Joneses were selected from a shortlist, by an independent panel, in August 2013.


A Real Birmingham Family by metrogogo, on Flickr

A Real Birmingham Family by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sculpture and very interesting explanation. Thank you very much for sharing them with us.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

The Old Turn Junction at Dusk by metrogogo, on Flickr


3 Arena Central | HMRC by metrogogo, on Flickr


Twenty Past Two by metrogogo, on Flickr


Open All Hours by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


Love Locks and the BBC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Jamie's Italian Bullring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Real Birmingham Wildlife by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bench Talk by metrogogo, on Flickr


Does kneeling on this Plinth make my Bum Look Big by metrogogo, on Flickr


Over Dressed Under Dressed by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The title of the last photo made me laugh


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots and titles, especially those last two!


----------



## yansa

Great pic of the waterbird, metrogogo! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## SydneyCarton

Very nice!!!


----------



## metrogogo

Thank you, everyone, for your comments and likes, it's always appreciated. :cheers:


Ferrari Celebrating 70 Years by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bull Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Green Bus Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Swingers by metrogogo, on Flickr


Street Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


Wedding Day Special (CUV 2200C) RCL2200 by metrogogo, on Flickr


No 43 QWERTY by metrogogo, on Flickr


Music Men by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as usual!


----------



## skymantle

Very impressed by Birmingham. Never had it on my itinerary but would like to visit now. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Love the red sportscar, the green bus, the skyscraper window cleaners and
the two nice musicians in the last pic! kay:


----------



## DarkLite

Thank you for sharing your collection of Birmingham photos that shows an insightful look into the daily motions of the city. The charming mix of 18th and 19th century architecture as well and contemporary office blocks and civic buildings has left a very nice impression on me.

Birmingham is so beautiful that I would be delighted to learn more about its history.


----------



## metrogogo

skymantle said:


> Very impressed by Birmingham. Never had it on my itinerary but would like to visit now. :cheers:


Thanks skymantle, pencil in 2022 that's when the city hosts the Commonwealth Games and when Birmingham will be looking at it's best. 



yansa said:


> Love the red sportscar, the green bus, the skyscraper window cleaners and
> the two nice musicians in the last pic! kay:


Thanks Sylvia, allways nice to recieve comments from you.



DarkLite said:


> Thank you for sharing your collection of Birmingham photos that shows an insightful look into the daily motions of the city. The charming mix of 18th and 19th century architecture as well and contemporary office blocks and civic buildings has left a very nice impression on me.
> 
> Birmingham is so beautiful that I would be delighted to learn more about its history.


Thanks Darklite for your very interesting comments I've provided a link from Wikipedia that gives a condenced history of Birmingham.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Birmingham

We start this picture thread with a bite of a pub crawl. :cheers:


Bar Havana Club Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Kongs on Hill Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


Barrels of Fun by metrogogo, on Flickr


Old Royal by metrogogo, on Flickr


Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bike on a Barge by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Ivy Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Amentia Sun assurance office Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely sets! :applause:
this is an interesting architecture


----------



## RalphGuy

Blimey mg, you kept this a bit quiet. Never even knew this forum existed. 


Great photos though. Such a vibrant and friendly city to live in and visit.


----------



## yansa

Lovely impressions, metrogogo, particularly the Old Royal and The Canal House! :applause:


----------



## metrogogo

RalphGuy said:


> Blimey mg, you kept this a bit quiet. Never even knew this forum existed.
> 
> Great photos though. Such a vibrant and friendly city to live in and visit.


Ralph, the clue is in the clicky link thingy at the bottom of this page. :lol:


----------



## RalphGuy

Apologies. Completely missed the clicky link thingy mg. Mind you, it was a nice surprise after all this time on SSC to come across something fresh.


----------



## diddyD

Superb images.


----------



## SnowMan

Deleted..


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ You know this is a private photos thread, right? In fact, all threads in "Urban Showcase" are private. Unless you have the permission from the thread's owner, please don't post your own images here but rather open your own thread.


----------



## SnowMan

Most boring city I have visited.. I didn't like it.. :down:


----------



## RalphGuy

Well, each to their own but I always find people who I talk to in Birmingham, who are visiting the city, are impressed and find the city to be better than they expected.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SnowMan said:


> Most boring city I have visited.. I didn't like it.. :down:


Then, why did you post some photos here? :nuts:


----------



## cameronpaul

RalphGuy said:


> Well, each to their own but I always find people who I talk to in Birmingham, who are visiting the city, are impressed and find the city to be better than they expected.


Yes that’s true though the city suffered terribly in the bad old days of the 60’s and 70’s and unfortunately there are too many poor quality recent constructions. However as these photos show there is still much to admire.


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, to everyone who visited, liked and commented and to Yellow Fever for the timely intervention of the poster who posted is own images in this thread, I didn't see SnowMan's images so I won't comment further.


That Time of Year Again by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Philips Cathedral Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


These Boots Are Made for Walking by metrogogo, on Flickr


Barrels of Fun by metrogogo, on Flickr


Narrowboats in the City by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Co-operative Bank by metrogogo, on Flickr


Chung Ying Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


Guitar Girl by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Frankfurt Christmas Market by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

kay: especially this one - old and new together


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to 
yansa, cyril sneer, Why-Why, Skopje/Скопје, Romashka01 and christos-greece for all your comments and likes. :cheers:


Santa Waiting for the No9 Bus to the North Pole by metrogogo, on Flickr


68012 And 4965 Rood Ashton Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Central | Suffolk Street Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Railway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Grosvenor House New Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Amentia Sun assurance office Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Resorts World Arena at the NEC Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Starling of St Martins Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Age Cyclist by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Love the shot of the two trains and the starling, metrogogo! kay:


----------



## metrogogo

cyril sneer, Skopje/Скопје, christos-greece, paul62, yansa, Romashka01, Why-Why :cheers: 


Earl of Mount Edgecumbe With Anoraks and Hoodys by metrogogo, on Flickr


Starling at Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Carved Man of Wood by metrogogo, on Flickr


Happy Faces by metrogogo, on Flickr


Beauty and the Beast by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Central Methodist Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Canalside Walk by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

So many favourites, metrogogo, among them the people watching the steam locomotive,
the sterling, the woman and the blue tram, the red building... :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This is so great!



>


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to everyone who visited and liked and to Yansa and Skopje/Скопје for comments.  :cheers:


The Hub Apartments by metrogogo, on Flickr


Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


Underneath the Arches by metrogogo, on Flickr


One Centenary Square and Alpha Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr


Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


Shakespeare Express by metrogogo, on Flickr


Crossing the Tracks by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Just great! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Love those iridescent starlings, Beauty and the Beast, and the Shakespeare Express!


----------



## metrogogo

Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Eden Place by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lunch on the Cut by metrogogo, on Flickr


Missed the Locomotive but got the Lion by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Knife Angel by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Wildlife by metrogogo, on Flickr


Central Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Wesleyan Insurance HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr


Garden in the Sky by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## metrogogo

Garden in the Sky by metrogogo, on Flickr


St Martins in the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr


Abandoned Tram Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr


Jog On By by metrogogo, on Flickr


Firethorn Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Victorius Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bricks and Windows by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham School of Art by metrogogo, on Flickr


Red on Red on Red by metrogogo, on Flickr


City Girls by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

One of many favourites, metrogogo! :applause:
So cute, and beautiful effects in the water...



metrogogo said:


> Birmingham Wildlife by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I'd like Red on Red on Red even if it had no title, while Abandoned Tram Stop shows how much a suggestive title can add to an image.


----------



## openlyJane

The canals in Birmingham are a real treat.


----------



## Ysh

very nice. I can feel the atmosphere.


----------



## sky-eye

Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates indeed :cheers:


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks, everyone for visiting and especially to yansa, cyril sneer, madannie, Hart van Zeeland, Skopje/Скопје, Why-Why, Ysh, Leongname, paul62, christos-greece, Romashka01 and sky-eye who all liked and commented.  :cheers:


Smallbrook Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Tappy the Robot by metrogogo, on Flickr


Narrowboat Victorious by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham's Gold winning entry to the RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2019 by metrogogo, on Flickr


White Car on White Arrows by metrogogo, on Flickr


Digbeth Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Blue Air and Emirates by metrogogo, on Flickr


Commonwealth Games Live Link Preparations by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

"Blue Dreams" - my favorite

At first, I saw "Bad Lady" instead "Bag Lady" 

Always great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update!
I love this city!


----------



## metrogogo

New York Taxi by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Angel Drinking Fountain by metrogogo, on Flickr


Central Square Birmingham England by metrogogo, on Flickr


United Colors of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Welcome to Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

City Busker by metrogogo, on Flickr


City Busker by metrogogo, on Flickr


Pendigo Lake at Resorts World at the NEC by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr

Tunnel Vision by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Tunnel Vision is a fine shot.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## metrogogo

*Thanks everyone for your comments and likes. 

River Rea Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Digbeth by metrogogo, on Flickr*


The Old Crown 1368 Birmingham. by metrogogo, on Flickr


Jeep Wrangler in Red by metrogogo, on Flickr


Britannia by metrogogo, on Flickr


Thinking Caps by metrogogo, on Flickr


Cafe Rouge Central Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sir Keith Park 34053 at Tyseley Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Let It All Out by metrogogo, on Flickr


Seeing Red by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

_Seeing Red _- So British!

Always great photos!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to everyone who visited this page. 


Blue Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


Street Flowers by metrogogo, on Flickr


You go First. 5972 Hogwarts Castle with 4965 Rood Ashton Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Hogwarts Castle by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham gets Gold by metrogogo, on Flickr


Sky Train at Birmingham Airport by metrogogo, on Flickr


Steaming in the Rain by metrogogo, on Flickr


Running Water Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## diddyD

Superb update


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM Lockdown
Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Lockdown by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another great, very nice update; well done


----------



## sky-eye

Very nice photo's again!


----------



## metrogogo

Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Lockdown Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see the different sides of Birmingham!


----------



## yansa

So many favourites, metrogogo! :applause:
Tunnel Vision, Digbeth, Let It All Out and Steaming in the Rain are some of them!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks to Yansa, Taller Better, sky-eye and Cristos-Greece for your comments and to every-one else for liking and visiting.
Birmingham Wheel at Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Regency Place | Edward Street | Residential | 8fl by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gt Charles and Newall Streets Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ice Skate Birmingham at Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Aiming High by metrogogo, on Flickr
Communications Centre by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snowhill 3 | Snow Hill Queensway | Offices | 20fl | 90m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Face of Suffrage Hilda Burkitt by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Face of Suffrage Hilda Burkitt by metrogogo, on FlickrBirmingham Canal Navigations Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

I love this thread!


----------



## yansa

Excellent urban photography, metrogogo! :applause:


----------



## metrogogo

Photos with a transport theme.
Daelim Daystar by metrogogo, on Flickr
Boy's and their Bikes by metrogogo, on Flickr
Polar Express by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snowhill 3 with West Midlands Railways by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lazy Days and Sundays by metrogogo, on Flickr
Over Grown by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chiltern Railways to the Bull Ring by metrogogo, on Flickr
National Express West Midlands Alexander Dennis Enviro400 4914 BK63 YVZ Tiffany-Louise by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Lunar Time by metrogogo, on Flickr
Salad Box Great Charles Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Great Charles Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## Romashka01

I really like your photos!_ 'Lazy Days and Sundays' _- my favorite


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Town Hall and Queen Victoria by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snowhill3 with St Chad's Cathedral. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham St Philips Place by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC HQ Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM
Bismillah Building by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hen and Chickens by metrogogo, on Flickr
That Face by metrogogo, on Flickr
KFC by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ronald McDonald House St Chad's Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr
One and Two Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Wesleyan What Nots by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Old Central Fire Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Selfridges at the Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr*


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
To Boldly Go Where No Cyclist Has Gone Before by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Bank on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Corporation Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
All You Need is.... by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gt Charles Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Heart of the City by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snapping a Snapper by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC Lions Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

This is the first time I see defibrillator on the street..

Also I like photo descriptions (_"All You Need is...."_) Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Romashka01 said:


> This is the first time I see defibrillator on the street..
> 
> Also I like photo descriptions (_"All You Need is...."_) Great pics!


Yes, they've just recently started to roll these out a great addition to the streets, I just hope they never get used.


----------



## metrogogo

Bogey Bags by metrogogo, on Flickr
Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bull Ring Bobbies by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gas Street Canal Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics. 🍻


----------



## metrogogo

Gas Street Canal Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gas Street Canal Basin Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Key Hill Cemetery by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Age Masked Man by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Childrens Hospital by metrogogo, on Flickr
Three Amigos by metrogogo, on Flickr
3 Arena Central | HMRC | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Canal House by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Great Western Railway by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham New Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ronald Mcdonald House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM

A Study in Ripped Jeans Technology by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lunch Time in the City by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gino D acampo Italian Food by metrogogo, on Flickr
&quot;My Neighbours think I cycle to Work&quot;. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snot Catchers by metrogogo, on Flickr
3 Arena Central | HMRC | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham: City of Flowers by metrogogo, on Flickr
Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Essteeliiii

Underrated masterpiece!


----------



## Essteeliiii

metrogogo said:


> *BIRMINGHAM*
> To Boldly Go Where No Cyclist Has Gone Before by metrogogo, on Flickr
> The Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
> The Bank on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Corporation Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


That’s quite a cake from the mountains of European Esteli, Nicaragua, Central America.


----------



## metrogogo

More exquisite flowers from Centenary Square in the centre of Birmingham.

Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Victoria Square.

Floral Display in Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Resorts World Tram in Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
University College Birmingham, USB by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cafe Life by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Bound by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Station with Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Resorts World Tram in Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
&quot;You Should of Said Cheese&quot; by metrogogo, on Flickr
Sargent's Stripes by metrogogo, on Flickr
Reflecting Pool by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Trams to the Hyatt-Regency Hotel by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Icons by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
She&#x27;s a Big Girl Now by metrogogo, on Flickr
Destination Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Dancing Waters by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham&#x27;s Aston Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Joe at Birmingham University by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Guardians of Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bistrot Pierre on Gas Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Globetrotter by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on FlickrBirmingham Born Comedian Tony Hancock by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Old Man in a Rain Coat by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tricorn House by metrogogo, on Flickr
King Edward Building Lancaster Place by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hot Wheels by metrogogo, on Flickr
Man and his Dog by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

National Express West Midlands (BV57 XKZ) 4778 by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC HQ Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tramway on Pinfold Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Future by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's West-end Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Destination Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Esteli-Esteli

Looks like Tom Cruise is in your city to film Mission Impossible. Amazing images.


----------



## metrogogo

Tom Cruise was in Birmingham filming the 7th Mision Impossible film in Grand Central a shopping mall above New Street Railway Station, I managed to get a few shots when passing through but everything was screened off preventing me from getting anything decent, From what I could make out Grand Central had been turned into an International Airport Lounge.

Filming Mission Impossible by metrogogo, on Flickr
Filming Mission Impossible by metrogogo, on Flickr

General views in and around Grand Central.

Grand Central/New Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Photography Exhibition at New St Station/Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Grand Central (United Kingdom) by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Central/New St Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Street Railway Station and Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
New St Railway Station/Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
For Your Eyes Only by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Central/New Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tram to Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Street Railway Station / Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*Birmingham

High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works and Roundhouse Remains by metrogogo, on Flickr
Girl on a wall by metrogogo, on Flickr
It&#x27;s only a Bee by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams and Trolleys Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Whitmore Collection | Newhall Street | Residential | 11fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Whitmore Collection | Newhall Street | Residential | 11fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hyatt Regency and Campanile by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lunch Time in the City by metrogogo, on Flickr
Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
by metrogogo, on Flickr*


----------



## metrogogo

Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Reflecting pool Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Canals by metrogogo, on Flickr

Pavement Invaders by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ethel Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hall of Memory by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

RANDOM BIRMINGHAM

Edgbaston Reservoir Dam Wall by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on FlickrGetting Wet by metrogogo, on Flickr
Water Colours by metrogogo, on Flickr
Autumn Leaves by metrogogo, on Flickr
Town Hall Tram Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr
Town Hall Tram Stop by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cannon Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Dog Leads the Way by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Ghost Train by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC HQ by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lily-Rose by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Green Doors by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Snow Hill Wharf | Shadwell Street | Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Canal House Birmingham England by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Old Fire Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Peaky Blinder Man Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Kings Statue by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Rub Your Selfie by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Another set of photograph's from Birmingham the second city of the UK.
Flowers at Moor Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Aston Place Suffolk Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Aston Place and Alpha Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham and Fazeley Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams and Buses Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cycle Lanes by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cyclists Dismount "yer right" by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Cyclists Dismount  by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
On the Wall by metrogogo, on Flickr
Indian Brewery by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cross Country Trains by metrogogo, on Flickr
Palm Trees and Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr
**** Godess of Youth Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Life on the Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tram Cab View by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, metrogogo


----------



## BGpioneer222

metrogogo said:


> *BIRMINGHAM*
> Guardians of Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Bistrot Pierre on Gas Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Globetrotter by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on FlickrBirmingham Born Comedian Tony Hancock by metrogogo, on Flickr





metrogogo said:


> *Birmingham
> 
> High Speed 2 Curzon Street Works and Roundhouse Remains by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Girl on a wall by metrogogo, on Flickr
> It&#x27;s only a Bee by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Trams and Trolleys Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> The Whitmore Collection | Newhall Street | Residential | 11fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> The Whitmore Collection | Newhall Street | Residential | 11fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Hyatt Regency and Campanile by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Lunch Time in the City by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Edgbaston Reservoir Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> by metrogogo, on Flickr*





metrogogo said:


> Cyclists Dismount  by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> On the Wall by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Indian Brewery by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Cross Country Trains by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Palm Trees and Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr
> **** Godess of Youth Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Life on the Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr
> Tram Cab View by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Wonderful city, nice views, different city!


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Paradise Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
St Chad&#x27;s Cathedral Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Adams by metrogogo, on Flickr
Inkerman House and the Bartons Arms by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Amala Spa and Club Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Mother Clucker Burger Bar by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Way by metrogogo, on Flickr
1 Centenary Square | HSBC UK | Arena Central | Offices | 11fl | 58m by metrogogo, on Flickr
E-Scooters Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Main Line Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canal Life at the Walkabout by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Airport by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Oaklands Yardley by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham&#x27;s Skyscrapers by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | 42fl U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row &amp; St Philip&#x27;s Cathedral by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham University by metrogogo, on FlickrVictoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Red and Yellow and Blue and... by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Terracotta Chimneys by metrogogo, on Flickr
Royal Birmingham Conservatoire by metrogogo, on Flickr
Piccadilly Arcade by metrogogo, on Flickr
Sightseeing Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
5 Ways Island Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
West End Skyline Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
West End Skyline Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canal Walks Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr
Broad Street Birmingham 2016 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Yardley Old Village by metrogogo, on Flickr
Yardley Old Village by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Leaning Tree by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Yardley Grammar School by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Bridge 88 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Black Sabbath Bridge by metrogogo, on Flickr
Waiting in the Waiting Room by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Yorkshire Terrier Birmingham Canal Navigations by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Union Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birningham


----------



## metrogogo

Canal Cruising past the Barclaycard Arena by metrogogo, on Flickr
Corporation and New Streets Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accom | 10-24fl | 76m | Comp. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Library of Birmingham viewed from Cambrian Wharf. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square | Renovation | 5fl | Completed by metrogogo, on Flickr
Boating Lake Cannon Hill Park Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
River Rea/Cannon Hill Park Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

The Three Engineers by metrogogo, on Flickr
54 Hagley Road Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tractor Unit (Optimus Prime) Transformers by metrogogo, on Flickr
Narrowboats around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Evelyn May at the Old Canal Turn by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Colonnade. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Colonnade. by metrogogo, on Flickr
J. R. R. Tolkien's Two Towers Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cannon Hill Park Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Banks of the River Rea by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Florence by metrogogo, on Flickr
Battery Tram No 18 Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Sightseeing (Birmingham) W501 RBB by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


Thanks, Christos.


----------



## metrogogo

Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Cannon in Cannon Hill Park by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Canal House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Lost Birmingham Iron Man by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Hotel Refurbishment Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye

Nice pictures!


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM
City of Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Greenhouse at the Custard Factory by metrogogo, on Flickr
Jurys Inn by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor St Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
New St Railway Station / Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Clocking The Mercian U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ashted Locks Digbeth Branch Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr

by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM
GB Birmingham Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr
Rook Corvus frugilegus by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Reflecting Pool Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Spring Flowers by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Guardian by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Playing a Quickstep by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Flowers at Moor Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Flowers at Olton Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr
68009 Titan by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bugatti by metrogogo, on Flickr
Arena District Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Jaguar by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Portacabins by metrogogo, on Flickr
Moor Street Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Symphony Hall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams to the Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr
Core Blimey by metrogogo, on Flickr
Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals and Narrowboats of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals and Narrowboats of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Canals and Narrowboats of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals and Narrowboats of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal and Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal and Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Victoria Square House by metrogogo, on Flickr
Rooftops Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Pedling Plonkers by metrogogo, on Flickr
BSA by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Deutsche Bank Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Love That Feeling by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
Town Hall Tram Stop Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Memorial Fountain Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Colours by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Memorial Fountain Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tram Drivers Cab View by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal and Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Back to Brum.
Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Reflecting Pool by metrogogo, on Flickr
Traffic Cones and Tram Tracks by metrogogo, on Flickr
Green Travel by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Drinks Dray by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

A small selection of images was taken during the Queens Platinum Jubilee weekend.
The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Celebrations by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Celebrations by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Celebrations by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Celebrations by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Celebrations by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals and Narrowboats Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM*
The Bank Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
All that Glitters Isn't Gold by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Bank and Mercian Towers by metrogogo, on Flickr
Street Stuff by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Chamberlain Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Snow Hill Wharf by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Workers Working by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
South and City College Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Red Letter Day by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hollymoor Hospital Water Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr
Round the Bend by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Victoria Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once more really great, very nice photos from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

A selection of photos from around Birmingham city centre on the opening day of the Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games.
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Commonwealth Games by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

The mechanical bull that stole the show at Birminghams Commonwealth Games opening ceremony.
Click on photos to see the bull in greater detail in a New Tab.
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Commonwealth Games Mechanical Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## flatworm

Thank you , these are really atmospheric photos !

cheers , Steve


----------



## metrogogo

Commonwealth Games streetscapes from around Central Birmingham.
BBC 1 and 3 Commonwealth Games TV Studios by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Bostin Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Bostin Bull by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 Photographers by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham 2022 in Central Square. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Commonwealth Games Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Commonwealth Games Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Commonwealth Games Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Rosa's Thia Cafe by metrogogo, on Flickr
Baskerville House by metrogogo, on Flickr
Keep off the Grass by metrogogo, on Flickr
City of Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Photographers and the Model by metrogogo, on Flickr
Toposcope Lickey Hills Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tram to the University of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Pinfold Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Cool Waters by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## flatworm

Lovely photos ! It’s an excellent view from Frankley Beeches ! Have you been to Turners Hill in the Black Country - another excellent view if the city ? Thanks for the pics…

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## metrogogo

^^ Thanks Steve, Turners Hill and Dudley Castle and other locations around the Black Country are on my bucket list of places to go to, if and when I can find the time.

A photo of Turners Hill was seen from the Secret Garden at the Library of Birmingham.
Turners Hill Dudley by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

And Birmingham.


----------



## christos-greece

metrogogo said:


> And Birmingham.


Indeed


----------



## metrogogo

Snow Hill Railway Station Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
King of Beers by metrogogo, on Flickr
St Josephs U/C and St Chads by metrogogo, on Flickr
Three Snowhill by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Wesleyan Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Professional Wedding Photo Shoot by metrogogo, on Flickr
Girls They Just Wanna Have Fun by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Gas Street Canal Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr
Gas Street Basin by metrogogo, on Flickr
One Centenary Way | Paradise | Offices | 14fl by metrogogo, on Flickr
Railway Tunnel Ventilation Shafts by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Exchange | University of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Continental Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC HQ, Alpha Tower, and Aston House. by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bromsgrove and Hurst Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity

Oh I see we have competition  









It's nice to have you in Birmingham, Alabama


Birmingham is my "new" city. I put new in quotations since my whole family is from Birmingham and I've been to the city a gazillion times, but this is my first time living in Birmingham full time as an adult. I am happy to show you all my hidden gem of a city in the Southeastern US. It's a...




www.skyscrapercity.com





JK! Great photo thread!


----------



## Blue Gelato

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham!


----------



## metrogogo

musiccity said:


> Oh I see we have competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have you in Birmingham, Alabama
> 
> 
> Birmingham is my "new" city. I put new in quotations since my whole family is from Birmingham and I've been to the city a gazillion times, but this is my first time living in Birmingham full time as an adult. I am happy to show you all my hidden gem of a city in the Southeastern US. It's a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK! Great photo thread!


You certainly do.


----------



## metrogogo

Diamond Tramway Crossover by metrogogo, on Flickr
Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Snow Hill Station Overlooking Gt Charles St by metrogogo, on Flickr
National Express West Midlands Alexander Dennis Enviro400 4865 (BX61 LLJ) Jenne by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


----------



## metrogogo

Gratteciel said:


> *Please accept my condolences on the death of your beloved Queen Elizabeth II.*


Thank you for your kind words Gratteciel, it's much appreciated.

Here are a few photographs I took of Queen Elizabeth ll on what I believe was her last visit to Birmingham at a tram naming ceremony.
The Queens Police Escort by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen at a Tram Naming Ceremony by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen and Prince Philip in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen and Prince Philip by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queens Bentley by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Queen and Prince Philip in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Birmingham


----------



## metrogogo

Her Majesty The Queen Elizabeth ll 1926-2022 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more


----------



## Gratteciel

I love the atmosphere of the city and your photos, of course!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks for the thumbs-up Grattecial, much appreciated!


----------



## metrogogo

Solo Red Nose Dancer by metrogogo, on Flickr
Reflecting Pool and Birmingham Repertory Theatre by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Wedding Shoot by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Aston Martin Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hyatt-regency Hotel and Symphony Hall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Hyatt-regency Hotel and Symphony Hall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flick
Library of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, metrogogo


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Wonderful new set!


----------



## metrogogo

Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Birmingham and Worcester Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham and Worcester Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
Round the Bend by metrogogo, on Flickr
Double Post Box by metrogogo, on Flickr
Seating for Three by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham Photographed.
Symphony Hall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian and Bank on Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr
Century Tower and the Joseph Chamberlain Memorial Clock Tower by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bull Ring Markets by metrogogo, on Flickr
Tourists by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Snow Hill 2013 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Equipoint Apartments Yardley by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham, metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo

Selfridges Makeover by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Moor Street Station with Selfridges by metrogogo, on Flickr
Digbeth Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Celebrating Britain by metrogogo, on Flickr
Celebrating Britain by metrogogo, on Flickr
Celebrating Britain by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian | Broad Street | Mixed-Use | 42fl | 132m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Birmingham once again


----------



## metrogogo

HSBC HQ Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Ring of Fire by metrogogo, on Flickr
HSBC and HMRC by metrogogo, on Flickr
Centenary Square and Symphony Hall Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Repertory Theatre by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on FlickrWaiting for Mistress by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Colmore Gate by metrogogo, on Flickr
Smallbrook Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Smallbrook Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Symphony Hall | Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Selfridges by Train by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row | Offices | 26fl | 108m by metrogogo, on Flickr
Utilita Arena Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Cambrian Wharf Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Victoria Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row seen from Platform 3 by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Suffolk Street Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

BIRMINGHAM
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Roundhouse Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Roundhouse Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Roundhouse Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham Bull Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
The New Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
City Centre Gardens Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Totu

What a nice city, plenty of colors!


----------



## metrogogo

Thanks Totu, for the warm words.


----------



## metrogogo

Class 20 No 20227 Sherlock Holmes by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Floral Display by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Mercian on Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Clocks and Canals by metrogogo, on Flickr
Bull Ring Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Birmingham's city centre canals.
Bridge of Selfies by metrogogo, on Flickr
Canals of Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
The Canoeists by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Main Line Canal Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

Grassed Tramway Reservation Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Royal Navy Hawker Hunter WT 723 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Celebrating Britain Captain Tom by metrogogo, on Flickr
Celebrating Britain Queen Elizabeth by metrogogo, on Flickr
103 Colmore Row and Big Brum by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Old Main Line Canal by metrogogo, on Flickr
Onyx Tower Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo

The Malt House public house was made famous by American President Bill Clinton who enjoyed a pint of beer on the balcony overlooking the mainline canal.
The Malt House Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

The old original cobbles of Oozells Street.
Oozells Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Moor Street Railway Station is famous for its Edwardian architecture and sits in the shadow of the Selfridges department store equally famous for its modern architecture.
Birmingham Moor Street Railway Station by metrogogo, on Flickr

Looking through the west gateway of Birmingham cathedral into Temple Row West and Colmore Row.
Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

A closer look at the wavy canopy of Norfolk House situated on Smallbrook Queensway.
Smallbrook Queensway Birmingham UK by metrogogo, on Flickr

Gravelly Hill Interchange is more commonly known as Spaghetti Junction, the most complicated motorway junction in Great Britain underneath its myriad of highways can be found the confluence of the Rivers Rea and Tame, the Grand Union Canal and the Cross City Railway.
Celebrating Britain Spaghetti Junction by metrogogo, on Flickr

Office workers enjoying a Sunshine-filled lunch break alongside the grassed tracks of Birmingham to Wolverhampton Tramway.
Trams around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally back to the Malt House and the Birmingham Main Line Canal.
Birmingham's Canals by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------

